# Put Rosco fluid in a le maitre neutron xs hazer



## willbb123 (Nov 22, 2008)

My boss bought new water based haze fluid for our le maitre neutron xs hazer hazer. I assumed that he had checked to make sure that the rosco fluid (dont know which one, there is a show going on right now and I cant walk to look at it)
Well it doesent work. it makes a little bit of haze but it mostly just spits the fluid out to the floor.

I am going to try cleaning it. Can anyone tell me if the rosco fluid will work?


----------



## Radiant (Nov 22, 2008)

The Neutron can only use LeMaitre's Neutron fluid.


----------



## willbb123 (Nov 22, 2008)

Radiant said:


> The Neutron can only use LeMaitre's Neutron fluid.



Have we damaged the hazer?


----------



## avkid (Nov 22, 2008)

willbb123 said:


> Have we damaged the hazer?


This blurb doesn't give me a good feeling:

> Le Maitre's hazer fluid for the Neutron XS Hazer is markedly different from smoke or fog fluid because it is basically a sugar. It is designed to hang in the air and accentuate beams of light without creating a messy oily residue.


----------



## Radiant (Nov 22, 2008)

willbb123 said:


> Have we damaged the hazer?



The Neutrons have a built-in self damaging system, though the user can opt to damage it manually. Either way, the Neutron will be fully damaged 64% faster than it's competitors. 

I don't know if yours was affected by the Rosco fluid or not. I highly recommend you use only the LeMaitre fluid. The mechanical parts of the machine are fairly simple and straightforward. I'd just run the machine with LeMaitre fluid and work out the Rosco. Perhaps empty any fluid out of the little "medicine bottle" inside, as fluid may linger in there for quite some time.


----------



## Radiant (Nov 22, 2008)

avkid said:


> This blurb doesn't give me a good feeling:
> 
> > Le Maitre's hazer fluid for the Neutron XS Hazer is markedly different from smoke or fog fluid because it is basically a sugar. It is designed to hang in the air and accentuate beams of light without creating a messy oily residue.



The MSDS lists the ingredients as water and glycerol.


----------



## bdkdesigns (Nov 23, 2008)

We always run distilled water through ours to clean it out. After every week of use, we also do this process. Through this routine maintence, we have had zero problems with either hazer since they were purchased.


----------

